# William Gray London-



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

This watch case and movement are inscribed William Gray 13 Bond Sreet London No 2186 it is Hallmarked London 1801 i cannot find any info regarding William Gray. Is it possible another watcmaker made the movement and he added his name.

If so does anyone recognise the maker? It runs very well and very clean. Because of it's age i am unable to put a value on it for insurance purposes can you help.

http://cid-0a317a3d80d1927f.skydrive.live....es/DSC01442.JPG

http://cid-0a317a3d80d1927f.skydrive.live....es/DSC01443.JPG

http://cid-0a317a3d80d1927f.skydrive.live....es/DSC01446.JPG

http://cid-0a317a3d80d1927f.skydrive.live....es/DSC01444.JPG


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I've found this:

1819: John Mortimer, the assistant of a William Gray, a retiring retail goldsmith and jeweller, of 13 New Bond Street...

(source: http://www.klokwurx.co.uk/VictorianNotables.pdf )

A George Smith (clerk, and interpreter, 'Master of French & Turkish languages') was convicted on 14 January 1801 for the theft of silver plate (by way of pledging it) property of William Gray, jeweller, of New Bond Street, London, on 17 November 1800.

(source: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalog...ethod=5&j=1 )

William Gray (1764-1846) succeeded his father, Robert Gray, at 13 New Bond Street. He is recorded as Goldsmith, Jeweller and Cutler to their Royal Highnesses, The Prince of Wales and the Duke of York in 1790.

(source: http://www.thomasdelmar.com/Catalogues/As141205/page3.htm )

Andreas


----------

